

Check out my new app - scuur
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/loop-social/id973699225?ls=1&mt=8

======
cvburgess
Looks great!

Two suggestions:

1.) Make this a Show HN, and change the link to the iTunes web page, not a
deep link into iTunes (annoying)

2.) Remove the "endorsed by Apple" \- or explain what you mean. It seems
strange and might get you in trouble with Apple... no fun.

